# System build



## ELiTRiGG3R (Apr 4, 2013)

I am currently having Pentium D 925 3.0 Ghz, geforce 210, delta 350 ab b psu.Now, which one is better, buying AMD 5800K, Asrock fm2 a55 dgs mobo and gskill 1600 ram. Or buying HD 6670 with GDDR5 card and 430 watt psu. Cosair CX V2. Which one will be better value or price. 2nd one isgonna be atleast 50% cheaper.

Purpose is mostly gaming.

Also gonna upgrade ram in 2nd one.


----------



## Frick (Apr 4, 2013)

Use the edit function. Also, the first one, by miles and miles and miles and miles and miles and miles and you probably get the point.


----------



## drdeathx (Apr 4, 2013)

Your better off building a new system with a new PSU


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 4, 2013)

delta 350W is good. get the 5800K setup. will will be a lot better than the pentium


----------



## ELiTRiGG3R (Apr 4, 2013)

But it 2nd one will be around 10,000 and 1st one around 15,000


----------



## Frick (Apr 4, 2013)

Mrigank said:


> But it 2nd one will be around 10,000 and 1st one around 15,000



But the first option will be better and will be worth it.


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 4, 2013)

second option will require you to upgrade next year or so. so its not really a good choice.
the 5800k will do donuts around  the pentium. dont forget that the 5800K beats the intel i3 ivy bridge CPUs at mostly everything for the same price..


----------



## RCoon (Apr 4, 2013)

Your processor "licks the balls" my friend, dont go anywhere near the second option because that processor isnt going to do much. 1st option, i hope it is an option and not just wishful thinking.


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 4, 2013)

how is licking the balls a bad thing


----------



## ELiTRiGG3R (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm gonna use this computer for next 3 to max 4 years.


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 4, 2013)

enough walkin around the park. you have made enough threads already about this subject here, here and here also, your current setup is dead already as per here

so just take our advice or *GTFO*. i dont like being rude, but this is basically spamming.


it sounds like this is just wishful thinking to me like RCoon said.


----------



## Frick (Apr 4, 2013)

Aww DDD is so cute when he tries to act all mad and grown up. 

Anyway, just get the AMD setup. It doesn't use more power than your current setup, and it will be miles faster.


----------



## ELiTRiGG3R (Apr 4, 2013)

I think it uses less


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 4, 2013)

Mrigank said:


> I think it uses less


What's useless?


----------



## ELiTRiGG3R (Apr 4, 2013)

Hehe.... I think it uses less power than current build.


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 4, 2013)

Frick said:


> Aww DDD is so cute when he tries to act all mad and grown up.
> 
> Anyway, just get the AMD setup. It doesn't use more power than your current setup, and it will be miles faster.



i try hard. lol.


----------



## Geekoid (Apr 4, 2013)

For pretty much the the same price as the 5800K you can get an FX6300 with 14MB cache. That would be my personal choice.


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 4, 2013)

Geekoid said:


> For pretty much the the same price as the 5800K you can get an FX6300 with 14MB cache. That would be my personal choice.



cant you see his use will be gaming?
you cant game on a 6300. you will need to get a GPU too.

the 5800K comes with an inbuilt 7660.


----------



## ELiTRiGG3R (Apr 4, 2013)

WTF!!! HD 6640 please explain, I whought it performance was atleast upto 6650.


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 4, 2013)

typo. also it will aafter all be sharing youe memory, so its not going to be as fast as a discrete of the same make.


----------



## Geekoid (Apr 4, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> cant you see his use will be gaming?
> you cant game on a 6300. you will need to get a GPU too.
> 
> the 5800K comes with an inbuilt 7660.



Of course, the performance of the 7660d is well.... I guess there are some games it could play and it is certainly better than a Radeon 6670. So yes, for a budget build rather than a gaming build the APU is better. Gonna have to work on my rage a bit


----------



## ELiTRiGG3R (Apr 5, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> enough walkin around the park. you have made enough threads already about this subject here, here and here also, your current setup is dead already as per here
> 
> so just take our advice or *GTFO*. i dont like being rude, but this is basically spamming.
> 
> ...


Hey, all of them are about different topics one is about the whole build, one ram, one psu, one mobo, and this one is that I had an idea but it was a bad one.Also you are right it is wishful thinking but my threads are not spams.


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 5, 2013)

this is the "system builders advice" sub forum. you can ask about the whole system in one go.

One thread with a list of things you have in mind will do.


Also you were already advised to pick the 5800K before in this thread


also all of your subsequent threads were about buying motherboard based on the APU....


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 5, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> this is the "system builders advice" sub forum. you can ask about the whole system in one go.
> 
> One thread with a list of things you have in mind will do.
> 
> ...


QFT... too many threads makes things confusing for everyone.


----------



## ELiTRiGG3R (May 25, 2013)

Now my budget is 30000 and Hdd is not necessary as I can use old one. Should I still use the apu. Monitor should be included


----------



## ELiTRiGG3R (May 25, 2013)

Now my budget is 30000 and Hdd is not necessary as I can use old one. Should I still use the apu. Monitor should be included


----------



## de.das.dude (May 25, 2013)

Local Cabinet Rs 1000
 FX6300...... Rs 7500
Corsair 4GB DDR3 1600 Mhz Value Ram
Gigabyte GA-78LMT-S2 Motherboard

Dell IN2030M 20 inch LED Backlit LCD Monitor
 Logitech MK200 keyboard mouse bundle Rs 800
Seasonic SS400BT PSU
WD Caviar Blue 500 GB


 Total Rs 30709
 if you buy from flipkart you get 5% discount on 20000rs and above.
 so total Rs 29,000


 PS this is the umpteenth time you have asked for configs. Buy the stuff already.


----------



## ELiTRiGG3R (May 26, 2013)

Have you gone mad after all these threads ,what about the GPU!!
Also can you tell me which is the nvidia and Radeon GPU is equivalent to 7660D, and the processor as well.


----------



## de.das.dude (May 26, 2013)

oh wait i forgot to paste the GPU! with GPU its that much.
Galaxy NVIDIA GeForce GT 630 1 GB DDR5 Graphics Card



Mrigank said:


> Have you gone mad after all these threads ,what about the GPU!!
> Also can you tell me which is the nvidia and Radeon GPU is equivalent to 7660D, and the processor as well.



why are you still yapping about 7660D.

i already gave you a FX6300.!


----------



## ELiTRiGG3R (May 26, 2013)

I don't think 6300 is available in India, but 6100 is available.. Also should I buy 4130 beacuse of http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/gaming-cpu-review-overclock,3106-5.html
also because none of the games utilise more than 4 cores. I am thinking of skipping HDD and going with 6670 GDDR5 as I have 160GB SATA


----------



## de.das.dude (May 26, 2013)

i have word from AMD india, that 6300 is available here.

the 8350 is available. so ofcourse the 6300 is available.

where did you think i got the price from? its from a shop. MD comptuers has it.


----------



## ELiTRiGG3R (May 26, 2013)

NO it is not http://mdcomputers.in/index.php?route=product/product&path=74_75&product_id=2092 it says pre order


----------



## de.das.dude (May 26, 2013)

dude, they have a rep on Erodov. its available. its just that they bring it in on a case to case basis.

plus its not like you are going to be buying anything. this is just wishful thinking on your part.


----------



## ELiTRiGG3R (May 26, 2013)

psu, ram, monitor and cabinet have been decided only best cpu and gpu is remaining

How much is the Performance difference between 4130,6100 and 6300 is the higher price justified


----------



## HammerON (May 26, 2013)

Thread cleaned. Either help the OP or move along.



Mrigank said:


> How much is the Performance difference between 4130,6100 and 6300 is the higher price justified


You should do some of your own research


----------



## camoxiong (May 26, 2013)

Mrigank said:


> I am currently having Pentium D 925 3.0 Ghz, geforce 210, delta 350 ab b psu.Now, which one is better, buying AMD 5800K, Asrock fm2 a55 dgs mobo and gskill 1600 ram. Or buying HD 6670 with GDDR5 card and 430 watt psu. Cosair CX V2. Which one will be better value or price. 2nd one isgonna be atleast 50% cheaper.
> 
> Purpose is mostly gaming.
> 
> Also gonna upgrade ram in 2nd one.



I just recently built a system like that but with some 1866 ram and different motherboard. Pretty nice system for F2P games.


----------



## ELiTRiGG3R (May 27, 2013)

Dell IN2030M 20 inch LED Backlit LCD Monitor Rs. 6564
Gigabyte GA-H61M-S2P Motherboard  Rs. 3221
Transcend DDR3-1333 DDR3 4 GB PC RAM (JM1333KLN-4G)  Rs. 1800
Intel i3 3220  Rs. 7223
Asus DRW-24D3ST DVD Burner Internal Optical Drive (Black) Rs. 1107
PowerColor AMD/ATI HD 7750 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card  Rs. 7174
Corsair CMPSU-430CXV2UK 430 Watts PSU  Rs. 2900
How would you rate this gaming pc, is this good or i would have to change something.


----------



## drdeathx (May 27, 2013)

Mrigank said:


> Dell IN2030M 20 inch LED Backlit LCD Monitor Rs. 6564
> Gigabyte GA-H61M-S2P Motherboard  Rs. 3221
> Transcend DDR3-1333 DDR3 4 GB PC RAM (JM1333KLN-4G)  Rs. 1800
> Intel i3 3220  Rs. 7223
> ...


Your better off with AMD Trinity APU and a 7750 Crossfired.


----------



## ELiTRiGG3R (May 27, 2013)

5800k or any apu can't be crossword with 7 series radeon


----------



## de.das.dude (May 27, 2013)

replying to this thread has become useless. this guy will forever be confused.

and stop PMing me the same thing multiple times.


----------



## Dent1 (May 27, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> replying to this thread has become useless. this guy will forever be confused.
> 
> and stop PMing me the same thing multiple times.



I agree. He has been talking about building this rig since February and hasn't pulled the trigger. Asking the exact same questions multiple times, in multiple threads. Then he is still confused. 

He seems unwilling to do any research himself, we send him links to reviews then he comes back and to "ask which CPU is better or which GPU is better" when the review is telling him the hierarchy in graph format.


----------



## ELiTRiGG3R (May 27, 2013)

Firstly nobody is giving me any graphs and just tell me because after 2 or 4 days I am going to order, please... Is my build good value for money??? For he last time


----------



## Dent1 (May 27, 2013)

Mrigank said:


> Firstly nobody is giving me any graphs and just tell me because after 2 or 4 days I am going to order, please... Is my build good value for money??? For he last time



Stop talking nonsense.

In the thread called "Mobo vs mobo" Jetster gave you a review for memory. 

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2866970&postcount=19

In a thread called "2x2 gb or 1x4 GB", james888 gave you graphs for memory performance in gaming.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2877792&postcount=8

In a thread called "PC Gaming Build latest". Rowsol gave you graphs for CPU and GPU performance.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2909342&postcount=2

How difficult is it to look at the graph we provided and determine which is faster and which is slower? You look at the price ask yourself "what can I afford" and "is it worth the price" of the performance that the graph is displaying.


----------



## ELiTRiGG3R (May 27, 2013)

OK OK I forgot about the APU but now my budget has changed so I just want to know that my new build is value for money.. I was fully ready to buy the APU until I aced my exams and parents game me a whole comp.. Please

Price of 6670 is rs6000 and 7750 is rs7000 i3 2120 is rs6950 and 3220 is rs7100 Also sould I consider nvidia's card at this range..


----------



## de.das.dude (May 27, 2013)

that i3 is crap.


----------



## ELiTRiGG3R (May 27, 2013)

Ok so what should I buy just tell me a name and i will compare them please

Ok so what should I buy just tell me a name and i will compare them please.. Also on tomsahrehardware gaming cpu hierarchy chart it is pretty high.it is even above 6300 and the mob I chose has a pcie x16 3.0 slot for 7750 and what is your opinion on the GPU if it's not good then tell me a name and I will do the rest


----------



## de.das.dude (May 27, 2013)

i already gave you a configuration.

and if you want to follow tomshardware, go over there.
it was proven here that the 5800K is equal to the i3 3220.
so no way it can be better than a 6300


----------



## ELiTRiGG3R (May 27, 2013)

But I think that gt440 is nothing compared 7750 and also i saw that i3 meets almost all games recommended requirements

But I think that gt630 is nothing compared 7750 and also i saw that i3 meets almost all games recommended requirements


----------



## Black.Raven (May 27, 2013)

Edit your posts! And after research you should know: AMD is Bang for Buck and intel and nvidia are just more expensive. if you dont have enought money, buy amd since you will get more performance per buck.


----------



## ELiTRiGG3R (May 27, 2013)

Are 4130 and i3 equal in performance then I will buy 4130


----------



## Black.Raven (May 27, 2013)

http://cpuboss.com/compare-cpus enjoy


----------



## ELiTRiGG3R (May 28, 2013)

Hey take a look at this http://community.futuremark.com/hardware/cpu/AMD+FX-4100/compare i3 score :4100, 4100's score : 5640, it is a little bi above 6100and 4130 is above 6200. Should I buy 4100. Do you think these are fake


----------



## drdeathx (May 28, 2013)

Mrigank said:


> OK OK I forgot about the APU but now my budget has changed so I just want to know that my new build is value for money.. I was fully ready to buy the APU until I aced my exams and parents game me a whole comp.. Please
> 
> Price of 6670 is rs6000 and 7750 is rs7000 i3 2120 is rs6950 and 3220 is rs7100 Also sould I consider nvidia's card at this range..



Trinity A10-5800K APU's outperform the 3220K  in just about every category plus the  i3 3220 is not overclockable. If you choose a6670 or 7750, each card can be crossfired with trinity's on Die PU giving even better performance. If you choose any other higher end card such as the 7770 as a discete GPU, trinity will still be a better choice.
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=182099&highlight=a10-5800K+head+to+head


----------



## ELiTRiGG3R (May 28, 2013)

Firstly AMD 5800k is considerably costlier than i3 and I have seen in many benchmarks 6670 is outperformed by 7750 by more than 30% and 7750 can't be crossfired with 5xxx APU only 6xxx series GPUs can be.And if we are not using APU's integrated GPU then what's the point of buying an APU.. and can you tell me fire strike scores of fx 6100,4100 and 4130..??Also take a look at this 7750:1600 and 6670 around 1000 and after crossfire close to 1100


----------



## RCoon (May 28, 2013)

Mrigank said:


> Firstly AMD 5800k is considerably costlier than i3 and I have seen in many benchmarks 6670 is outperformed by 7750 by more than 30% and 7750 can't be crossfired with 5xxx APU only 6xxx series GPUs can be.And if we are not using APU's integrated GPU then what's the point of buying an APU.. and can you tell me fire strike scores of fx 6100,4100 and 4130..??Also take a look at this 7750:1600 and 6670 around 1000 and after crossfire close to 1100



You've been given advice in multiple threads on this subject matter, and have been given advice one what components to buy, especially, and most specifically on processors.
If somebody tells you a good processor to use, after seeing the budget you're on, *do not then complain about the cost of a component, unless your budget is a useless number to go by*.
By itself, the 5800k is a quad core with half decent entry level gaming performance. What people seem to forget is, you could get decent processing performance in games with a 5800k and a god damn Titan. Only games that are CPU intensive (RTS games mostly, like Starcraft II and Civ V) will require a more powerful core performance CPU.

An A8 with a 7970 can get almost identical performance in a GPU intensive game to a 3960x with a 7970.
Source : http://www.anandtech.com/show/6934/choosing-a-gaming-cpu-single-multigpu-at-1440p/9


----------



## ELiTRiGG3R (May 28, 2013)

I totally understand what you are saying but the problem is if I get 5800k and the cheapest mob I will only have 4 to 5k for GPU WHEREAS WITH 4100 i will have 7k and with i3 I will have 6 to 7k .Also if I crosssfire 6670 with 7660D performance is 3/4 of 7750 .


----------



## RCoon (May 28, 2013)

Mrigank said:


> I totally understand what you are saying but the problem is if I get 5800k and the cheapest mob I will only have 4 to 5k for GPU WHEREAS WITH 4100 i will have 7k and with i3 I will have 6 to 7k .Also if I crosssfire 6670 with 7660D performance is 3/4 of 7750 .



Are the FX 4300 or 6300 available?


----------



## ELiTRiGG3R (May 28, 2013)

No, I am thinking of buying 4130 because of it's overlooking ability.


----------



## RCoon (May 28, 2013)

Mrigank said:


> No, I am thinking of buying 4130 because of it's overlooking ability.



I assume you will be getting a custom CPU cooler, because otherwise overclocking isnt going to be an option.

Also bare in mind most games wont use the 4xxx as a 4 core, but rather a dual core.


----------



## Lazermonkey (May 28, 2013)

Mrigank said:


> No, I am thinking of buying 4130 because of it's overlooking ability.



I had the 4130. I ended up getting the 6300 and it was very well worth the $20 price difference.

I have my 6300 clocked @ 4.2 on air with zero issues.

My FPS jumped in games as well.

The 4130 is an OKAY chip. But, the 6300? you will be much impressed.

This is from my personal experience and just wanted to share


----------



## Dent1 (May 28, 2013)

Mrigank said:


> Hey take a look at this http://community.futuremark.com/hardware/cpu/AMD+FX-4100/compare i3 score :4100, 4100's score : 5640, it is a little bit above 6100 and 4130 is above 6200. Should I buy 4100. *Do you think these are fake*



Yes somebody goes around making websites with fake statistics.

The 4100 is scoring more than the 6100 because  Futuremarks isn't optimized for 6 cores. Don't rely on just one benchmark, base your decision on a few varied benchmarks.




Mrigank said:


> No, I am thinking of buying 4130 because of it's overlooking ability.



Personally I wouldn't get the 4100 or 6100 because it's the older Bulldozer architecture, I'd look for the 4300 and 6300 because it's the newer Piledriver architecture.


----------



## RCoon (May 28, 2013)

Dent1 said:


> Personally I wouldn't get the 4100 or 6100 because it's the older Bulldozer architecture, I'd look for the 4300 and 6300 because it's the newer Piledriver architecture.



This, get the 6300. It is available in India, you're just not looking hard enough.


----------



## ELiTRiGG3R (May 28, 2013)

6300 and 4300 aren't available. I have seen that the stock cooler of 4130 has been improved it can be overclock to 4.2 with temp at 60C. And why 4130 will be used as dual core.And what about the richland that is about to be released.


----------



## RCoon (May 28, 2013)

That's it. I'm out.
Do your own research, make your own decisions.


----------



## ELiTRiGG3R (May 28, 2013)

And lazermonkey your fps went up by how much


----------



## ELiTRiGG3R (May 28, 2013)

Wait just tell me why 4130 will be recognized as dual core


----------



## Dent1 (May 28, 2013)

There is no helping you. It's like you feel entitled to be spoon fed.



Mrigank said:


> And why 4130 will be used as dual core???????



We've explained a thousand times that most applications are not well optimized for quad cores, hexacores and octocores. How many times do we have to repeat this for it to sink in?



Mrigank said:


> And what about the richland that is about to be released.



http://lmgtfy.com/?q=When+is+the+AMD+Richland+released?



Mrigank said:


> Can you give me an online link Indian 4300



http://lmgtfy.com/?q=FX+4300+in+India


----------



## HammerON (May 28, 2013)

Thread closed. OP - you have been given the information required to make a decision. Do your own research if you require more.


----------

